# Sky Sports Football Coverage



## antimonarch (29 Jan 2008)

Has anybody considered changing from sky sports next season due to the premiership coverage ( or lack of it) they only seem to have matches on a sunday these days.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jan 2008)

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions.


----------



## U2Fan (29 Jan 2008)

Personally I wont be getting rid of Sky Sports beause IMHO, their coverage is far superior to Setanta (even allowing for Jamie Redknapp!). The majority of Setantas games are at 3pm on a saturday meaning that if my team are not being shown, I will probably be listening to them on the radio /or web.

They each have the same amount of Premiership games I believe but having Pat Dolan as the main face (faces ?) in the studio is reason enough to put on Sky Sports Saturday.


----------



## gipimann (29 Jan 2008)

I know someone who cancelled their Sky Subscription because of the reduction in their Golf coverage (some tournaments snapped up by Setanta).  He first asked Sky for a reduction in subscription, on the basis that they were no longer providing the same service.   Didn't get far with that though.....so he cancelled the lot!


----------



## runner (29 Jan 2008)

Seriously thinking of dropping sky sports, as now you get 50% of what was available last year in premiership football and zero US golf - and the price is still the same!


----------



## U2Fan (29 Jan 2008)

runner said:


> Seriously thinking of dropping sky sports, as now you get 50% of what was available last year in premiership football and zero US golf - and the price is still the same!


 
...not technically losing 50% of Premiership Football as there was an additional charge on a per game basis or yearly subscription to the now defunct Prem Plus which used to show 50 games a season or so.

Last Season
Sky Sports 88 games, Prem Plus 50 games

This Season
Sky Sports 92 games, Setanta 46 games.


----------



## John Rambo (29 Jan 2008)

To be honest, the whole thing is farcical. Under pressure form the EU in the guise of protecting the consumer SKY had to release some of the Premiership football. Setanta also purchased the rights for the US PGA Tour golf while SKY kept the European Tour. So in the past I got the football and all of the golf for whatever my SKY subscription is. Now, I pay the same for SKY and have Setanta just to watch the same stuff. SKY are better off as they're paying for a smaller share of the coverage, Setanta are better off as they're making revenue. The main loser is the customer yet the EU agitated for this! Crazy


----------



## antimonarch (22 Dec 2008)

Setanta showed 2 premiership matches on Saturday and one tonight.

Sky sports showed 2 matches on Sunday.

This is really frustrating from a sky customers point of view as setanta have 60% of the televised premiership matches 

sky showed;

man city v's west brom 
liverpool v's arsenal

while setanta showed;

west ham v's villa
sunderland v's hull
everton v's chelsea

I know sky retain the major showcase games but this is still unacceptable.

Definatley will be weighing up my options going forward.


----------



## glic83 (23 Dec 2008)

would you not consider getting a motorised sat dish around the 1m size and then you could get most football matches


----------



## MaryBe (23 Dec 2008)

My husband and son were going crazy this evening because we do not have setanta thru sky and they were going to miss the CHELSEA match.  Wifee to the rescue!!!!! If you have your broadband through Eircom, Setanta sports is free.  My husband gave me his lappy (that's what he calls his laptop) and I got the match in full screen for them.  Result.
PS:  Not so happy with the end result though!!!


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Dec 2008)

Be careful with Setanta, friend of mine recently noticed they had taken the annual sub from his credit card without his authorisation.


----------



## MaryBe (23 Dec 2008)

baldyman27 said:


> Be careful with Setanta, friend of mine recently noticed they had taken the annual sub from his credit card without his authorisation.


 
Setanta do not have our credit card details..ie if you are referring to my post.  Eircom provide Setanta free to one computer per subscription.


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Dec 2008)

MaryBM said:


> Setanta do not have our credit card details..ie if you are referring to my post.


 
Sorry Mary, was a general post. We can't get Eircom out here in the sticks either so some lads are double screwed. Hate soccer personally anyway so doesn't bother me.


----------



## MaryBe (23 Dec 2008)

baldyman27 said:


> Sorry Mary, was a general post. We can't get Eircom out here in the sticks either so some lads are double screwed. Hate soccer personally anyway so doesn't bother me.


 
No offence taken.  How's the haircuts these days?!!!!!


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Dec 2008)

MaryBM said:


> No offence taken. How's the haircuts these days?!!!!!


 
Short, sweet and free! Or at least getting cheaper every time as I've been using the same E30 clippers for 6 years.


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Dec 2008)

Look at that, even the smilies are shorn in sympathy


----------



## RMCF (23 Dec 2008)

I have been thinking of cancelling my Sky Sports subscription for a few months now, but cannot bring myself to do it as I watch both La Liga nd the Champions League, and their coverage is top class.

I do hate most of their presenters and pundits (Jamie Redknapp!!) and cannot stand their obsession with telling us how great the EPL is, even though most of the games are poor, but I would miss it if it was gone.

I have seen Setanta a few times and their presentation isn't quite so slick, but they don't try to cover up bad games like Sky do. Very rarely will you hear anybody on Sky Sports say a game was bad.

I would love to just go to Freeview, as I watch very little TV these days on Sky. There are so many channels of nothing on show 24hrs a day, but unfortunately I need my football.


----------



## glic83 (23 Dec 2008)

motorised sat dish will give you the most options for all the footie out there its worth looking into


----------



## antimonarch (29 Dec 2008)

the manu middlesborough game was streamed perfectly tonight on the website justin TV using a turkish tv station and if you turn off the turkisk commentators audio and switch on bbc radio 5 coverage it seems to work quite well.


----------



## NickyK (30 Dec 2008)

Try [broken link removed] and you can get almost any sporting event streamed live.


----------



## carpedeum (2 Jan 2009)

Big complaint in our house is that most of Man U. games have been on Setanta recently. When games are on Setanta we go to the local GAA Club where they are shown on big screens! I'm not paying for both sports channels. 

We have a SKY box, but, when Richard Keys (why does he have to always look into the camera?) or Jamie ("he DONE dat, he DO BE, dat's a big ASK") Redknapp appears, my youngest is trained to hit the mute button.  Roy Keane was spot on when he said that he wouldn't let them walk his dog. Andy Gray knows his stuff, but, has been marginalised in recent months. Best pundits on TV: Giles, Brady, Souness (RTE version, not the Sky clone), Lawrensen, Hansen and Dunphy. Setanta's pundits are a joke.

I have a neighbour who watches Sky Sports, but, channels Radio 5 Live through his surround sound for commentary!


----------



## David_Dublin (2 Jan 2009)

Andy Gray knows his stuff?? Dear oh dear, someone is easily satisfied.


----------



## jimbobman (2 Jan 2009)

all the matches on this channel. i have sky sports and setanta. will be cancelling them both next week. im spending 40 a month on these two, 480 a year. to get that cash i need to earn 700 euro ( tax etc) so thats a lot of money . i have a big flat screen on my pc so its not quite my 32 inch tv but not much difference


----------



## Slaphead (2 Jan 2009)

Streaming is the way to go.
I've been doing it for 3 yrs now. I dont have any cable, i just download any series want to watch, ppl spend so much on telly that they barely watch!


----------



## Slaphead (2 Jan 2009)

jimbobman said:


> i have a big flat screen on my pc so its not quite my 32 inch tv but not much difference



Im hoping to buy a house this spring so my big project is to get the streams and computer connected to a big fuch off tv.


----------



## jimbobman (2 Jan 2009)

yeah, you can get a cable that costs about 10 euro. connect to laptop / pc and to telly and bobs your uncle. 

slaphead - where do you get your streams


----------



## BadSanta (2 Jan 2009)

how do you get the live games on setanta through eircom? iv been looking for it and can only find old games and old programmes.


----------



## Slaphead (3 Jan 2009)

"Live footy doctor", google it, allways works for me, although only in IE.
I've used JustinTV and a few others the odd time but live footy is more reliable imo.


----------

